# Tomy Super G+ chassis



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

Is this chassis known to be prone to breaking? I bought one a while back that had the back piece that holds the rear axle completely broken. Exchanged it without any problems, but just recently found another one that has a piece of that same rear section chipped off.

Should I plan on stocking up on replacement chassis? If so, anyone have any suggestions on where to find the best deal on these?


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

A good wall shot just the right(wrong) way will crack them.For the most part,from my own experience,they'll take a pretty good beatin' thnly one I ever broke was one I was trying to re assemble and forced the endbell in upside down by mistake.

I would go for an upgrade to a BSRT G3 medium chassis if I were you.Probably the single best thing you could do to upgrade a Super G.

scaleauto.com has them of you want to check them out.


Mike


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

I've never broken a Super G, but have toasted a few Tycos against the water heater that is at the end of the fast straight my son and I refuse to slow down to the curve. 

Guess it's time for some padding.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I totally agree with Mike. The $7.00 BSRT G3 chassis is a great performance and reliability upgrade for your busted SG+ chassis. 

There's a bad batch of SG+ chassis that break very easily. I don't know how to tell them from the good ones but they seem to be the newer ones with the black magnets. Not all SG+ chassis are very brittle. Some are only somewhat brittle and only break if abused. Some of the older ones are quite good, especially the ones that came on the Japanese import cars.


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for the tip on the BSRT chassis. On the site, it mentions something about 


> By merely using a thin plastic spacer over the traction magnet (this area is 50% taller on the G3©) you can retrofit and update all of your older SG+ cars with the superior G3© chassis.


Can someone explain that a bit better? Aside from this it sounds like everything else is a direct swap in right?


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

man... I really wish I were home and could run a few laps right now. maybe, I can talk someone into putting one up around here as a way to re-focus on work after a few turns either that or I need to find a raceway somewhere near my hotel in N. KY.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

blackroc said:


> Can someone explain that a bit better? Aside from this it sounds like everything else is a direct swap in right?


The G3 magnets are a little thicker.I believe if you were to use the stock Super G mags they would just fall out.

If you really enjoy running the Super G's,then I suggest you treat yourself to one of the BSRT G3 SS's.
Probably my favorite car to drive right now.Better handling,and a little more top speed as well.And you can use all of your Tomy bodies on them.

One thing I also noticed about them is the power band is a lot smoother from slow to flat out.FOr me at least,some of the SG's either go slow or fast with no in between.Not as consistent as the G3's.

Mike


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

I'll probably have to keep my eye out for a good deal on new or used rolling chassis since I'd need to pick up four of them. But I have been getting that bug to find try them out Mike.


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

You *can* directly swap your SG+ parts into a G3 chassis. The spacer mentioned comes with the soft G3 chassis and just fits over your existing magnet. The rest of the parts just move over.

When I had a couple of SG+ chassis break on me, I contacted Scale Auto with my problem. They gave me a number of options to choose from to resolve the issue. The option I chose was to get discounted flexible G3 chassis to replace the broken SG+ chassis.

I prefer the G3 chassis over the SG+, if for no other reason than the fact that the G3 chassis is not fragile. The plastic is clearly less brittle. I'm also having a lot less axle hop with the BSRT chassis. I run non-magnetic 'slider' cars and was having a lot of problems with axle hope with my SG+ cars, but *no* problem after moving the same parts into a G3 chassis... Go figure. Maybe the axle 'holes' are more precise or something. In any case, I eventually replaced *all* my SG+ chassis with the G3, and could not be happier.

-- Bill


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The G3 also allows you to run the front end a lot lower than on a SG+. The G3 is simply a far more stable and predictable platform than the SG+.


----------

